# Message d'erreur sur Yamipod



## pvinette (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'ouvrir Yamipod à partir de mon IPod Shuffle V2 et il me met ce message d'erreur : error : not mhod 51,1. Je l'ai copié sur le disque dur mais c'est la même erreur.

Merci de m'apporter une réponse


----------

